# Cannondale F400 All Mountain



## linedpaper (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Looking at picking up a bike off Craigslist for my wife. Trying to find out the frame size to see if this one will work, but while waiting to hear back on that. The listing link is below. Seller is asking $300, what's a fair price for this bike?

Cannondale F400, 2004 - Good Condition - Used

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I wouldn't spend more than 150 on a 10 year old entry level hardtail.

What is your budget? What type of riding?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are a couple quick finds under 300 in your area:
Womans Mountain Bike - Myka Specialized
Women's mountain bike Specialized Myka small
TREK WSD 4300 mountain bike
Ladies Giant * Ladies Giant * Ladies Giant * Ladies Giant * Ladies
Specialized Rockhopper Mountain Bike

Not sure of her size.


----------



## linedpaper (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok, so no go on that one. Thanks for the links. My wife is 5'8".


----------



## linedpaper (Mar 24, 2006)

That would put her at about a 17" frame, is that right? However, are Women's frames measured differently?


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Womens frames usually have a shorter top tube that is curved lower to give a lower stand over height. 

She should be fine with a 17


----------



## linedpaper (Mar 24, 2006)

Just found this one...hoping i could get the price down a bit, but...

Trek 4300 Disc MTB Hardtail 18" Frame 26" Wheels 24 speed PRICE DROP


----------



## linedpaper (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry, should've asked an actual question in there, what do you think that would be worth? I feel the $280 is a bit high, not sure how far down I'll be able to get him though...


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Could be a 2011 and Bike Blue Book says $357. 18" mens frame size is too big for 5'8". So have her ride it. She can go with Medium or Small mens 29er bikes also.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I would agree $300 seems a little high. 
If you can get it for $200 or less it may be ok.


----------

